# Ollie North is the new NRA President



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Lt. Col. Oliver North to become NRA president, organization says | Fox News

Edit....

I think this is an awesome move on the part of the NRA. Oliver North is a straight shooter (no pun intended) and I feel he is an ideal candidate for this position. Well done to the NRA!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Site guidelines state that you must include your own thoughts with any link from an outside source.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Site guidelines state that you must include your own thoughts with any link from an outside source.


My apologies. At work...fixing now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If he can supply the contras, he can supply us. Yahoo!!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Intriguing but I don’t know what he really brings to the table....kind of was hoping for a younger upstart that might cause the snowflakes to think about giving up theirs rights.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I spotted an article a few minutes before this one popped up on here.
I thought the choice was a good one as well.
Of course the first thing the anti-rights people brought up was Iran-Contra.

On that topic, he legitimately thought it was the right thing to do. I've not heard from him whether he now regrets the eventual outcome.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Combat veteran, led Marine infantry in Vietnam, awarded Silver Star, was a man of honor during the Reagan administration, stood up for what he thought was right, never evaded responsibility for his actions in Iran-Contra.

Oliver North is every thing the left is against. 
This was an excellent choice by the NRA Board of Directors.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Lt. Col. Oliver North to become NRA president, organization says | Fox News
> 
> Edit....
> 
> I think this is an awesome move on the part of the NRA. Oliver North is a straight shooter (no pun intended) and I feel he is an ideal candidate for this position. Well done to the NRA!


Good post.

I just heard him speak in person. He is a the real deal and a positive addition.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it's a good move. Maybe he will lead the NRA with more intensity and purpose then LaPierre.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I think it's a good move. Maybe he will lead the NRA with more intensity and purpose then LaPierre.


LaPierre as CEO is not going anywhere. He will remain as the longtime cheerleader for 2A rights.

North will take over the position occupied by Pete Brownell, who did not seek a second term as NRA president. North will be retiring from his role at Fox News effective immediately.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

my only problem is the heavy baggage that goes with the guy - could be a distraction - the NRA is more important than it ever has been .....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Good man, good choice for the position.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Lt. Col. Oliver North to become NRA president, organization says | Fox News
> 
> Edit....
> 
> I think this is an awesome move on the part of the NRA. Oliver North is a straight shooter (no pun intended) and I feel he is an ideal candidate for this position. Well done to the NRA!


Cant think of a better choice. Great news!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> my only problem is the heavy baggage that goes with the guy - could be a distraction - the NRA is more important than it ever has been .....


Yeah, well he's in now. Hopefully, he can make it work out for the best.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Excellent.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another false prophet.....



> Oliver North Supported The Assault Weapons Ban


The Captain's Journal » Oliver North Supported The Assault Weapons Ban


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Another false prophet.....
> 
> The Captain's Journal » Oliver North Supported The Assault Weapons Ban


This is a 25 year old alleged statement without the full context. Remember the worldview and use of AR type weapons has changed immensely in the last 25 years.

Thanks God that statements I may have made many years ago on numerous subjects, are not the basis of how I am judged today.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

False prophet.....



> Oliver North Sucks and Shouldn't be NRA President


Oliver North Sucks and Shouldn't be NRA President - Gunmart Blog


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

49% of respondents do not support North as President.

31% do support

20% Unsure

The Gun Feed Poll: Do you support Oliver North being the new president of the NRA? - The Gun Feed


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> 49% of respondents do not support North as President.
> 
> 31% do support
> 
> ...


So .... less than 50% of the app 300 voters say no, huh? OK, I suppose I shouldn't mention Ted Nugent around ya either?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> So .... less than 50% of the app 300 voters say no, huh? OK, I suppose I shouldn't mention Ted Nugent around ya either?


I really do not care if North is President or not. Just showing that he is not a popular choice among all. While Ted is a draft dodger I have not heard of him bending on the 2nd.


----------

